# Columbia College Chicago or Emerson College?



## Hasib Mohamed Ali (Mar 18, 2015)

I got accepted to both Columbia College Chicago and Emerson College. Still waiting for USC. So which will better?


----------



## gilbay (May 4, 2015)

Obviously wait for USC before making a choice, but anything will be better than Columbia College Chicago. I went there my freshman year, not the best place that will grow you.


----------

